# Rabbit?! Squirrel?! What is it?



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My dad found this baby this morning and I’m assuming that it’s a rabbit. But it wasn’t near anything but a tree and I’m thinking now that it may be a squirrel! Any tips? I’ve got it on a heating pad and dropped a few drops of warm goat milk in its mouth.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It's a rabbit. Squirrels have much longer tails. 

Sorry, I don't have any advice other than researching and watching YouTube videos. Unfortunately, we have never been able to successfully raise a baby rabbit. I hope you have better luck than we have had!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like a rabbit - short tail.
I've read that rabbit kits don't do well when rescued. Chance of survival is small but it does happen. I looked into this when I fenced my chicken yard and discovered a rabbit nest the next day. The mother was fenced out. Even though I opened the enclosure where she tried to dig under the fence, she never returned. I did what I could, but all the kits died within a few days.

Hope yours does well.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Definitely a rabbit. They're extremely difficult to bottle raise. They don't do well on anything but mom's milk.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well the little thing looked like it was dropped out of thin air. Absolutely nothing around it. It’s quite squirmy and active. I made it a little nest box with cotton and a sock filled with rice for a source of heat. I read that only 10% of abandoned rabbits survive. We’ll see if he’s gonna be a lucky one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. A rabbit for sure.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

He sure is cute! I'm glad you're giving him a chance


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have successfully raised little bunnies on fresh (like right out of the goat) milk. Had bad luck with frozen.
Be very careful not to over feed.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I successfully raised orphan rabbits from one of our meat rabbit does once. This is the formula I used. 

Formula Recipe

8oz. of water

8oz. of evaporated milk

1 egg yolk

1 teaspoon of honey

1 teaspoon of Pedialyte

a dab of probios

Warm to 105°- 110°

Split into twice a day feedings

Newborn - 1 week old: 4-5 cc
One - two weeks: 10-15 cc
Two – Three weeks: 15-30 cc
Three – Six or until they are weaned: 30 cc​

Begin offering pellets, hay and water when their eyes open.

I used a syringe, but my rabbits were a bit older than that one looks to be. You can also try using a paint brush. I fed orphan mice like that before.
Good luck!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you! I fed him raw goats milk and he got about .3 ml. He’s still going today and very active. I’ll be going on a trip next week so I’ll have my rabbit breeder friend taking care of him. She has raised orphan rabbits before and know more about them. So if he makes it to Tuesday I’ll give him to her before we leave.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought I’d give an update on the little squirt this evening. So far he’s made it a day and a half on fresh, raw, goat milk. He is very active and squirmy. I fed him 3 times today and made sure he always has access to his heating sock which he loves. For this last feeding this evening he actually latched on to the syringe and sucked a tiny bit! He ate about .4 ml I cut him off when he started to feel a little plump. I told myself that I wasn’t going to get attached to him since he might not make it and since I’m going to be gone for a week, but it sure is hard not to get attached to such a tiny little thing!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't help it. It happens. I usually use an eye dropper and the babies will start sucking the milk out.
Glad to hear he is holding his own.🐇


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like you're doing a great job!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well this morning he is acting quite sluggish. He didn’t get much milk cause he acted like he couldn’t swallow. He was also cold. So I’m warming him up with the heating sock for a bit and once he’s warmer I’ll try again.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, raising rabbits is hard. My sister has raised a few on goats milk. How is the potty situation? I'm sure you've read about helping them go potty. That seems to be the hardest part and before they go lethargic.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well he’s getting slower and colder as the day goes on. I’ve tried several times to help him potty but the most I got was a few drops. He is getting colder and can’t seem to hold his temp either. He is also doing this weird open mouth breathing thing as well. I’m constantly checking on him and reheating his sock.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sorry. You are doing everything you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry. At least you have been trying.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay, number one is it dehydrated? Do a snap test to see. If so, give 3mls iv. Can also have a DROP of B12 in it. Or you can give it 1mls kyro syrup every hour. Keep it warm.



Wild rabbits are very hard to keep alive. Not sure why but it's just the way it is. expect it not to make it. I'd be shocked if it did. Get a warm wash cloth and gently rub it's bum to get it to pee and poo. And do so every so often. Keeping it warm is a big thing.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I just fed him again and tried to make him pee for a long while but he won’t go. He was really cold so I put him in his box with the sock and put the lid on. A little bit later I came and the box is really warm but he is still ice cold. He did drink quite a bit tonight though so that’s a plus. But really I’m not expecting him to make it through the night. He’s just so young and tiny.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Put him in a box with a heating pad in it or hair dry him on low for a while until his temp is up.or if you wanted you could wrap him up in your shirt up against your skin.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

He didn’t make it. So sad. I tried everything I could think of and then what [mention]Lil Boogie [/mention] said. Guess it wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry you lost him… you did your best! ❤


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You did everything you could. Sometimes they just don't do well even though you did your best. Hugs!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry he didn’t make it. I know you did everything you could to save him.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aw, that’s sad. Hugs to you.
I guess too many odds were against him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😢


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know how difficult it is when we work so hard. Thank you for trying.😢


----------

